# Hello, New Member From Michigan



## roadhouse

Hello everyone, just wanted to say hi and I like this site a lot. I've been looking for camping forums to share ideas and such. Seems like this is a good one.:thumbup1:

Been camping for about 15 years now since my wife introduced me to it. We bought our first camper last spring a Hornet 30BHS. Been trying to use it as much as possible. 

Looking forward to sharing and learning from everyone on this site.

Mike, Paula, Dallas, Devyn, Brooklyn, and Ashtyn.....otherwise known as the Kelly's


----------



## l2l

Welcome aboard Roadhouse :10220:

I too was looking for a forum that was community based and stumbled across it by accident. Real glad I did as I have learned a bunch in my short time here.


----------



## roadhouse

Here's some pics of our camper


----------



## roadhouse

pics of tow rig, camping accessories hauler, play rig, and family minus me


----------



## l2l

Great pictures thanks for sharing :thumbup1:


----------



## ctfortner

Hey Roadhouse, glad to have you here. We have a lot of great members here, from all over the world. You came to the right place.

Thats a great looking rig, and family!! 4 women in the house :comfort_:


My wife had a 2001 grand cherokee that we just sold, but it wasnt quite as high as that one. Hows she do in the mud?


----------



## mikey

Hi roadhouse, great pics. That is a very nice rig, 30 foot is a perfect size to me. How does the burban do towing it?


----------



## l2l

Mikey I have a 27' Shasta (Aluminum Trailer, NOT Fiberglass) with a 97 Tahoe as a tow vehicle, NO WORRIES is all I can say about the Tahoe's/Suburbans...

They work real well, BTW mine has over 300K and still tows like there is no tomorrow. She's NO deisel mind you and sucks the fuel doing what she does but wow what a great vehicle for what we love to do!


----------



## roadhouse

Thanks for the replies folks.

The Suburban tows the camper okay. It gets the job done, but nothing to write home about. I knew the Suburban wasn't the exact rig I wanted to tow with, but didn't want to buy a small or lite weight camper. Just figured if the Suburban could get us by for a year or two great. We've been looking at 3/4 ton Suburbans with the 6.0L or 8.1L, and looking at Excursions with the V10 or 7.3L diesel.
I am going to put some air bags on the rear of the Suburban to help with the weight of the trailer. It sags even with a weight dist. hitch. Camper is heavy, 68XXlbs empty....so probably a little over 8000lbs loaded. Thats why I try to take the Explorer with the generator, bikes, and wood in the bed.

As for the Jeep, its a blast. I just did this the new lift/tires, so really haven't had it out yet with the bigger tires. Soon.

And yes four women in my house:bang: My son is the oldest and when he goes away to college I think I'm going with him. Then my wife can deal with the three teenage girls:rotflmao1:


----------



## cassiem

Haha roadhouse, does you wife know about that?? :no:

Sounds like it would be a wise move though, 3 teens, spells :whipyobut:

Oh yeah, welcome to the site too!!!


----------



## haroldj

Hello and welcome roadhouse!


----------



## antigua

Hi roadhouse.
I thought I responded to this one already but I didn't Welcome to the site and wow great pics. I like the Sport trak I'm a Ford guy myself. (Long Family History with Ford)


----------



## bill0830

Great to have you on board here at Camper Community. Great pics posted also. :welcome:


----------



## gordito314

*hey michigander*

what part of michigan are you from ? Whats your favorite campground in michigan..? im located between flint and port huron.


----------



## roadhouse

gordito314 said:


> what part of michigan are you from ? Whats your favorite campground in michigan..? im located between flint and port huron.


I'm from Sanford, just outside of Midland. 

So far my favorite campground is Alcona County Park just side Glennie. It's on the backwaters of the AuSable River. We've probably only stayed at 10 different campsites around the state over the years, so I don't have much to compare it to.

I like Alcona Park because its fairly cheap the stay there, the place is quiet. Its on the water, and surrounded by federal land. Can't ask for much more than that.
Plus the place is broken up into 5 campgrounds. 2 are seasonal. One rustic, one full hookups, then one modern. All have great views of the water.

Alcona Park - 1100 Acres of Trophy Producing Fishing Waters

I also really like Clear Lake State Park just north of Atlanta.



What are some of your favs in MI?


----------



## gordito314

*alcona*

I have been to alcona once.. and yes it has to be on my favorite list also

I have been by clear lake.. my brother has went there.... 

my favorite has to be lyons landing on fletchers pond.. because of the fishing.... 

We like the oakland county parks... or caseville county park... on the beach... real nice... but crowded.. hate that...


----------



## roadhouse

gordito314 said:


> I have been to alcona once.. and yes it has to be on my favorite list also
> 
> I have been by clear lake.. my brother has went there....
> 
> my favorite has to be lyons landing on fletchers pond.. because of the fishing....
> 
> We like the oakland county parks... or caseville county park... on the beach... real nice... but crowded.. hate that...



Fletchers pond is somewhere I've always wanted to go fish...but I don't have a boat. I know there are some places up there that rent them, so that might be a plan someday. I'll have to try Lyons Landing for camping up there.


----------



## glfortner

Those are great pictures-thanks for sharing. Cute kids too!! I really admire you for camping with 4 small children!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordito314

Lyons landing rents boats with 5 hp motors.. you dont need any more than that... and the boats are steel and mostly flat bottoms.. so you can take your kids without being afraid about tipping over.. not going to happen... $30.00 a day for the boat... 12 dollars a night for camping... but you can not use your air... they dont have enough amps for air... 

but there isnt to much more there... small playground... thats aboutit..


----------



## roadhouse

gordito314 said:


> Lyons landing rents boats with 5 hp motors.. you dont need any more than that... and the boats are steel and mostly flat bottoms.. so you can take your kids without being afraid about tipping over.. not going to happen... $30.00 a day for the boat... 12 dollars a night for camping... but you can not use your air... they dont have enough amps for air...
> 
> but there isnt to much more there... small playground... thats aboutit..



Thanks for the info, I'm going to have to check them out:thumbup1:


----------



## roadhouse

glfortner said:


> Those are great pictures-thanks for sharing. Cute kids too!! I really admire you for camping with 4 small children!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you. They are really good kids and they pretty much take care of themselves. They are all mature and self sufficient for their ages. I probably camped more last year with just the kids and I then with the wife going. People are always amazed that I'm at a campground with four kids by myself. 
I think nothing of it, I just pack up and we go.....it's better than staying home:thumbup1:


----------



## cassiem

No doubt roadhouse. I like to go, go, go. 4 kids would be a lot, but sounds like they are great kids, so I am sure that makes it easier. So the wife doesnt like to camp as much?


----------



## roadhouse

cassiem said:


> No doubt roadhouse. I like to go, go, go. 4 kids would be a lot, but sounds like they are great kids, so I am sure that makes it easier. So the wife doesnt like to camp as much?


No she loves to camp, she's the one who picked out and bought the camper. I wanted a smaller one.

She works every other weekend, so doesn't get to go as much.


----------



## cricket2

Hi roadhouse, welcome. Great pics, love the mudders


----------

